# Dynaudio BM5 passive - quick advice please!



## emid (Nov 28, 2016)

Any of you guys using them or have used them before? What is your overall impression and how useful they are in orchestral work? I can get them for £170, in good condition and soundwise there is no problem. Is the price ok? Which amp could be used to drive them? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 29, 2016)

I have the passive BM5mk2 since 2006 (ten years): I find myself good with it and never really thought of changing them. I still use them with a Yamaha amplifier.
I don't mix at high (delirious) volumes so they are good enough for me for that.
I did various genres: electronic, ambient, trance and hybrid orchestral tracks.
For the price I don't know their value today, but consider I paid 580 Euros for both at that time.

If I remember well I saw a couple of them in a photo of Hans Zimmer in one of his satellite/secondary personal studio (in London or Germany I think).
A photo of not long time ago.
You could ask to Rctec for confirmation


----------



## wst3 (Nov 29, 2016)

That sounds nearly too good to be true<G>. They are really good monitors, but (as you guessed) they will require a really good amplifier to get them at their best. In my fantasy world I'd use a Bryston, not sure which model, and I couldn't afford that anyway<G>. Back in the real world look for a used Crown or QSC rated at at least 200W/channel, the more the better.

But at that price I would want to hear them first, or have the right to return them - that really is a very good deal.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2016)

I only have the powered to bm6a and bm15a but can add that the dynaudio house sound is Crisp balanced smooth and non fatiguing

I have only had one problem with them and I was able to repair them myself with a medium background in tech

I believe they still make the Mark 1 which tells you something about the popularity


----------



## emid (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you very much guys. Really appreciate. I will let you know how the deal goes. Here is the pic


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2016)

Make sure you're able to test them out and make sure the cabinet's and drivers don't rattle, tweeters are good, Etc

If you do get them make sure you pair them with a good amp bryston is a good choice but not cheap


----------



## stixman (Nov 29, 2016)

I love mine i would say check both tweeters are balanced as i managed to blow one which i replaced still using them after 10 years


----------



## Ryan (Dec 9, 2016)

Check out the Hypex amp. They work really great! Used in mastering studios etc. Even PMC used them for a while. Barefoot Audio use Hypex amp in their monitors too.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 9, 2016)

Original poster did you get them how about a follow-up?


----------



## emid (Dec 11, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Original poster did you get them how about a follow-up?



Sorry am not getting alerts, don't know why. Unfortunately no! Seller didn't want to meet in person even on weekends living just less than two hours of distance. I even told him I will buy without hearing them have my words but I want to give him money face to face. Didn't agree although his other ads say prefer collection. I became suspicious when he wanted me to send money through paypal friends and family or BACS which has no protection against fraud. I still think he could be genuine but he started pushing me saying others are interested if you don't send money tonight etc. That said, he gave me all details and even more than what I asked. Sad to let it go but a matter of principles and to avoid disappointment. Thanks for asking. I am waiting to grab any other deal which is close to my town so that I could visit and pay in front.

Ps: I reported his ad to save others from any scam because the website has a policy that if someone is asking money via paypal friends and family, western union etc where there is no buyer's protection then buyer must report. His ad has been deleted!!


----------

